# R15 tuner failing



## jpsage (May 27, 2006)

While I am sure these are basic questions that have been answered many times, I have been crawling the forum the last two days and haven't found the answers. 

My R15 No. 1 tuner is failing. The sensitivity is degrading on some channels. I called D* and he recommended subscribe to the protection plan. The rep said I could cancel for free in the first 30 days after that it would cost 10.00 to cancel. In reading the forums I think that I am paying 6.00 a month to save $20 s&h. Is that correct? 

The second question is whether the USB port on the R15 works like the D10? I watch OTA HD programs on my Mythtv box and would like to record a few D* programs directly to that box. It would be worth the work to craft up the USB-to-Serial cables if it works. I had assumed that I would have to get a D10 to do this but if I can do it with one of my R15s it would be great.

Finally, I assume that when I request a replacement it will be another R15. Is there any difference between what I will receive if I order it from D* and pay the S&H or if I am enrolled in PP?

Thanks for any clarifications.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jpsage said:


> While I am sure these are basic questions that have been answered many times, I have been crawling the forum the last two days and haven't found the answers.
> 
> My R15 No. 1 tuner is failing. The sensitivity is degrading on some channels. I called D* and he recommended subscribe to the protection plan. The rep said I could cancel for free in the first 30 days after that it would cost 10.00 to cancel. In reading the forums I think that I am paying 6.00 a month to save $20 s&h. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


The protection plan cost is $5.99 a month. Do the math.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

jpsage said:


> In reading the forums I think that I am paying 6.00 a month to save $20 s&h. Is that correct?


In the short term, yes. But you are also covered on your dish, alignments, switches, cables, connections, all that good stuff in the long term, a year to be specific. That is up to you if you think it is worth it. If you have a simple phase III dish with 2 lines running straight to your R15 and you are handy enough with a wrench then PP probably isn't for you. If you have several receivers and a complex setup like some of us, it may be right up your alley.


----------



## jpsage (May 27, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> In the short term, yes. But you are also covered on your dish, alignments, switches, cables, connections, all that good stuff in the long term, a year to be specific. That is up to you if you think it is worth it. If you have a simple phase III dish with 2 lines running straight to your R15 and you are handy enough with a wrench then PP probably isn't for you. If you have several receivers and a complex setup like some of us, it may be right up your alley.


Matt1124,

Thank you, that was the kind of analysis I was looking for. When I move to HD in our new retirement (just 30 more months!) home the pp will be the answer. I did not think of all the things that could go wrong with the more complex systems. 
john.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

My mom's old R15-100 tuners (both) are failing slowly. Sometimes if it's restarted the tuners will not work at all. Others they come and go. If I hit on the box near to the tuners it will briefly show the Searching For Signal. Bad thing is we have the PP. But my mom has the unit full of recordings. So getting a replacement is out of the question. Since we have no easy way to copy the shows over (100 hrs would take some time). To add to this. I can't afford to add another SD receiver. 

Would D* access card dept. allow a switch from another UN-USED, nothing on it R15 for my broken R15. So I can deactivate and keep vs returning. The other is OWNED!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

xmguy said:


> My mom's old R15-100 tuners (both) are failing slowly. Sometimes if it's restarted the tuners will not work at all. Others they come and go. If I hit on the box near to the tuners it will briefly show the Searching For Signal. Bad thing is we have the PP. But my mom has the unit full of recordings. So getting a replacement is out of the question. Since we have no easy way to copy the shows over (100 hrs would take some time). To add to this. I can't afford to add another SD receiver.
> 
> Would D* access card dept. allow a switch from another UN-USED, nothing on it R15 for my broken R15. So I can deactivate and keep vs returning. The other is OWNED!


I feel certain that the cards can not be moved once they have been activated.

I have seen some posts about copying and replacing hard drives in DVRs. Maybe one of those people can help you do that and save the Recordings already on there.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jpsage said:


> My R15 No. 1 tuner is failing. The sensitivity is degrading on some channels. I called D* and he recommended subscribe to the protection plan. The rep said I could cancel for free in the first 30 days after that it would cost 10.00 to cancel. In reading the forums I think that I am paying 6.00 a month to save $20 s&h. Is that correct?


Sort of. If you take the "protection plan", you can't use it for the first 30 days. Then you are stuck with it for a year whether you use it or not ($72) unless you want any benefit from it reversed and agree to pay the penalty cancellation fee.

A much better choice if your R15 is leased is to just request a replacement ($20 S & H). The replacement unit is guaranteed for 90 days.



jpsage said:


> The second question is whether the USB port on the R15 works like the D10? I watch OTA HD programs on my Mythtv box and would like to record a few D* programs directly to that box. It would be worth the work to craft up the USB-to-Serial cables if it works. I had assumed that I would have to get a D10 to do this but if I can do it with one of my R15s it would be great.


The USB port on the R15 is a "control port". You can't transmit video over this port on any DirecTV receiver.



jpsage said:


> Finally, I assume that when I request a replacement it will be another R15. Is there any difference between what I will receive if I order it from D* and pay the S&H or if I am enrolled in PP?


Not necessarily. It could be an R16. Whether you enroll in the PP or just pay the $20 S & H (if your receiver is leased) makes no difference-you will get another standard-definition DVR which most likely will be an R15 or R16.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The tuner failing issue is well known for the DirecTiVo-type DVRs. Unfortunately, they haven't been manufactured in ages, so a replacement will result in a DirecTV DVR, and all of the changed usability.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll say this about the protection plan. It's only worth it if you can't afford a 60-80$ service call. 

Directv usually gives you one free service call a year as a loyal customer. If your system is installed properly you really shouldn't need more than one service call a year (except for nature related problems).

However, Customers have said the over the phone support is a lot better with the PP.

Bottom line, the protection plan is insurance. You pay a little each month to save from paying a lot at one time.

edit: I bet they would get a lot more people to get it if it was 3$ a month...


----------

